# Girls.....if you are really down....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

.....watch this....

YouTube - Dad at Comedy Barn

Every time I'm upset I watch this and I can't help but laugh until my face hurts !!!!!!

Saved it to my favorites for those blue moments !!!


----------

